# Has the food situation improved at Greenwich



## tiggs (29 July 2012)

We are going to the xc tomorrow and would prefer not to carry too much food. Have they improved the catering from yesterday?


----------



## acw295 (29 July 2012)

It wasn't fab today - huge queues, I'd bring your own!!

Rest of day was fantastic, food queues were dire but we had mainly brought our own. They didn't seem to run out of that much but it was a long wait.


----------



## tiggs (29 July 2012)

Thanks will pack a bit more


----------



## kirstys 1 (29 July 2012)

Sorry to butt in, but what did they have in the way of food and drink?


----------



## Nicnac (29 July 2012)

Today only the food areas near the arena were open so quantities were limited and queues pretty bad.  We went to get something at 2.30 and most had run out apart from the ubiquitous chips 

There were burgers, hog roasts, fish & chips - the usual fare at any event and the ones I saw when walking XC were the same, just closed.

Took some of our own stuff too, but would have taken more had I known.  Sandwiches, bananas, muesli bars would be my choice as not heavy to carry.

You can drink the water in the loos - so don't waste time queuing at the pathetic taps! 

It was a fantastic day and can't stop


----------



## criso (29 July 2012)

I wondered if it would be a bit better on xc day as there are food outlets all the way round the course (according to the map anyway) and demand spread out  a bit more?


----------



## CalllyH (29 July 2012)

We didn't bother yesterday but xc has stands all round it so should be better


----------



## hcm88 (29 July 2012)

Sorry to hijack but how much is water? heard its £1.60 a bottle which is expensive - how big a bottle is this? Wondering whether to bring empty ones or just buy there.


----------



## Teaselmeg (29 July 2012)

Had a great day, but the food queues were awful. Nice selection of foods, I chose a pizza, but waited 10 mins after I ordered it for it to cook, they were all made to order, which was nice but not suitable for the high demand.

There was also Fish and chips, paella, Noodles, Mexican, Sausages,toasted sandwiches etc.    The water was £1.60 and it was the normal small size.

I would also say, if you want to get a souvenir shirt/hat, buy early, they ran out of just about everything.


----------



## kirsty435 (29 July 2012)

There are food outlets around the cross country course but judging by the demand on the last few days i'd being food with you. Walking from Greenwich station along the high street you pas Sainsburys/Co-op/M&S/Costa/Greggs so its easy to pick up lunch.


----------



## LizzieJ (29 July 2012)

hcm88 said:



			Sorry to hijack but how much is water? heard its £1.60 a bottle which is expensive - how big a bottle is this? Wondering whether to bring empty ones or just buy there.
		
Click to expand...

1.40 - 1.80 over the last two days but you can fill from the water taps or the loos which have potable water so you can take an empty bottle - the queues were horrific the first day, less so today for the water taps outside of the loos. TBH I think you pay at least that at every event and I chose to buy rather than queue on both dressage days but the queues for both have been huge so my advice would be to take empty bottles and fill up enough from the loos when you first get there 

The food situation isn't v good at all, contrary to what they advised there isn't a massive choice and the wait is huge but there have been several not open over the last two days that i imagine will be tomorrow at least.  If you go on the train there is a sainsburys, co-op and M&S food place between the station and the park, I 'filled up' there today so didn't have to worry apart from water and tbh it made the day a lot more enjoyable!


----------



## IsabelleJ (30 July 2012)

When I went past the food stalls at about 12.15 (not even during an official lunchbreak) there were huge queues at any place that had any nice sounding food. The only places without queues were the nachos van (possibly not the most convenient of foods for cross country day!) and the seafood place. Seafood place in particular seemed like a bit of an odd choice!

Given the queues, and the fact that all the stalls I could find were out of water, I would recommend buying drinks/filling up water bottles on arrival and bringing your own food.

Isabelle


----------

